
POLL: What do you remember most from school science class? - Varcht
https://www.postbulletin.com/news/local/poll-what-do-you-remember-most-from-school-science-class/poll_0dacdf30-d157-11e8-896a-0fbc66d310d7.html
======
Varcht
And what does that say about you?

